# webradio automatisch starten



## Preetz (29. März 2004)

Hi,

ich möchte gerne mein eigenes shoutcast- webradio automatisch beim öffnen meiner Homepage starten lassen. Winamp soll also von alleine aufgehen.
Wie muß ich das machen? 
Der Hörer muss also nicht immer erst anklicken sondern hört sofort die Mucke.
Danke für Eure  Tipps. Micha


----------



## knilchios (29. März 2004)

Ich hätte da nun ne Idee mit Javascript:

Dafür müsstest du im Head Bereich  (also zwischen <head> und </head> ) das hier eintragen:

```
<script language="JavaScript"> 
<!-- 
//Stream-PopUp supported by knilch
function stream() 
{ 
 var breite=2; 
 var hoehe=2; 
 var positionX=((screen.availWidth / 2) - breite / 2); 
 var positionY=((screen.availHeight / 2) - hoehe / 2); 
 var url='http://streamserverurl.de/listen.pls'; 
 pop=window.open('','','toolbar=0,location=0,directories=0,status=0,menubar=0,scrollbars=0,resizable=0,fullscreen=0,width='+breite+',height='+hoehe+',top=10000,left=10000'); 
 pop.blur(); 
 pop.resizeTo(breite,hoehe); 
 pop.moveTo(positionX,positionY); 
 pop.location=url; 
 }
//--> 
</script>
```

und dann _im_ Body-Tag folgendes

```
onLoad='stream()'
```

Bsp. <body onLoad='stream()' >


Musst natürlich noch die Stream-URL ändern.
Hoffe das half dir irgendwie.


----------



## Preetz (29. März 2004)

Ich versuchs mal, Mercie


----------

